# Bleeding in 3rd week of pregnancy



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi

I am exactly on the third week of my pregnancy and this evening I started bleeding its red blood and now I am thinking if this is it for me.

I rang the out of hours clinic number and she just said take rest and she said wait till Tuesday as that is the day for my ultra scan, has anyone else been through this and I am checking if am bleeding every 20 mins or so and when ever I check I see blood it's redish blood I really don't know what to do can't even go to sleep just thinking and going out of my mind.

Can anyone help or give advice


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

No answers? Please anyone the bleeding has slowed down


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Lisa

what a worrying time for you, I hope the bleeding has stopped.  I really hope your ultra sound can give you the reassurance you need, unfortunately there's no other way of knowing at the moment. what I do know is that bleeding in pregnancy seems very common (I cant remember the exact stats but i think 50% of women who have had IVF bleed during their pregnancy) so I'm   that this is whats happening to you. Are you taking cyclogest pessaries vaginally? they may cause cervical irritation and some bleeding, I have decided on this cycle to take them rectally for that very reason. might be worth changing over and seeing if this helps the bleeding.

sending lots of  

Nicxx


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for a quick reply. Am taking a injection everyday


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Lisa,  I woke up one morning in my week 6 and had had a really heavy bleed during the night.... A strange watery but clearly red blood.  I felt totally numb.  I went to the clinic straight away and had a scan and luckily there was the little heart beat beating away.  I have never felt such relief.  The scan showed a dark area which was a hematoma which meant I was going to bleed again and was ordered bed rest for up to 48 hours after bleeding stopped.  I am now waiting for the follow up scan.  Haematomas are quite common but you must rest and must keep taking your meds.  Try not to panic, bleeding does not always mean it's all over.


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, I have my scan on Tuesday the clinic has said rest until then the bleeding has slowed down but spots are always there just waiting for Tuesday now but looks years away


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Just been to the clinic for a scan and the doctor said there is a heartbeat and didnt know why I was bleeding and have me another scan appointment  in 2 weeks.

My bleeding started Saturday evening and was finished by morning then the bleeding started again this morning the doctor said have bed rest for 2 weeks and carry on with my meds. Now am happy about the heart beat but also concerned really another 2 weeks wait and also  the bleeding is very heavy today.

Just wanting some more advice from anyone who might have gone through this and things to do and not to do.


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi I read yr post on Sunday evening and the same thing happened to me during the same nigh.

I woke up at 4am and was bleeding a lot red with blood cloths. I am not even 6 weeks yet.  I rang clinic and had a scan which showed the sack.  I am also on bed rest till next Thursday when I should have the 7 week scan and hope to see the heartbeat.

I was told as well that could be an hematoma. Bleeding seams less today.  The fact that I read yr messages it did help me not to frick out, because you girls where talking about the hematoma.

It's so hard to stop worrying.

Good luck to you anyway.

Frankie


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Frankie, and I am on a two week waiting for another scan and still bleeding the clinic was not much of a help just told me to bed rest. But one thing is positive is that the heart beat was there, its just mentally its taking a lot out from my and my husband, the clinic have given us a picture of the little ones heart beat, i just keep looking at it and hoping it all goes well. I do have one question taking pregnancy tests every few days will it be good for me to ease thinking?

I was hoping to get a bit more advice from this forum but not that many people have.

I wish you the very best and I will be praying for you.


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Lisa

oh so pleased you saw the heartbeat hun! I know its still a worying time but good news today which is a relief.  I have a friend on FF and she has some really bad bleeding for a few weeks and it turned out that she had 2 embies put back and both 'took' although one failed very early as she only ever saw one heartbeat on scans. so the bleeding she was experiencing was losing the other pregnancy sac. she gave birth to a very healthy baby a few weeks back. 

really hope it stops for you and you get some relief soon

Nicxx


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for that reply and believe it or not reading your post was a relief as I also has 2 embryos transferred and now I am thinking this bleeding might be the second embryo. I will just have to wait and hope as my bleeding is still worrying me but I know nothing can be done just have to hope.

And thanks once again.


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Lisa,

I was thinking the same about doing more pregnancy tests,but I am not sure either.

Yesterday I saw in the toilet paper something that looked like an egg.  I have another scan today to see if the sack is still there and what happening.  I was still a bit positive but now I do start worrying.

In my head I refuse I am miscarrying again.  As Nic said it might be that we had two babies and one didn't make it.  Although it makes me really sad thinking it could be that, I am praying that one will make it.

We hear so many women bleeding so hope all will be fine at the end.  At least you saw the heartbeat, I am still too early to see that so even if the sack is there I don't know if is alive.

Two weeks wait is so long I can understand how you feel, let's hope the bleeding stop in the meantime.

Let us know how you get on.

Frankie


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

The bleeding has stopped today and I am hoping the little one is well, I am still thinking of getting a pregnancy test today just to give me and my hubby a re-insurance.

Frankie I wish you all the very best and i really do hope things work out for you it's just that tis takes so much out of you mentally I really didn't think it would do this to me mentally as I am a very strong person but it shows you this is something that has made me loose sleep and I think I will be like this until the little one comes just the fear of loosing it.


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Lisa

I am glad the bleeding has stopped.  For me unfortunately it's over.  The blood test went from 1800 on Monday to 200 today so they told me to stop medications.  We are heartbroken, I feel empty, I feel I am dreaming and it's not really happening.  I don't think it will ever happen to us after miscarriages and this was my 9th fertility treatment.  We have decided to have a brake and try naturally, but with my problems I don't think it will work.

After bleeding I know you will worry, but try to stay positive.

I wish you a safe pregnancy and thank you for yr kind words.

Take care
Frankie


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that Frankie, today hasn't been a good day for me too I started blessing again with blood clots I really don't know what to do, I took a pregnancy test yesterday and it was positive its like one day am bleeding the next day am just spotting and then the third day it starts all over again.

I would like to say don't give up hope and take some time out and try again but as for me if this doesn't go well then I wouldn't be able to finance it third time as me and my hubby have put our last penny into this.

Would anyone know if you do have a miscarriage then how long until the pregnancy test will show negative?

Once again Frankie my thoughts are with you and I will pray that you do try again and if god willing it will be a good out come.


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Frankie I'm so sorry, big hugs to you. I know how heartbreaking it is.  

Lisa I'm sorry your bleeding keeps stopping and starting but hopefully the fact that it does stop may mean that its not bad news. its so hard because at the moment in the early stages you cant do anything but rest and wait for your next scan. you just have to remember that you have had this bleeding and you still saw the heartbeat on the scan so hold onto this until your next scan. so easy to say and not so easy to do though, eh?

Ironically when I had my miscarriage I didnt have any bleeding whatsoever. I had 3 scans over 3 weeks and at each one it never measured what it should, it was 2 weeks behind and on the one scan we did have a heartbeat,it was much slower than it should have been. eventually I had to have some medication to bring on the mc. afterwards the nurse told me to take a home pregnancy test in 4weeks and if it was positive then it hadnt worked and i would need surgery. she told me not to test before 4 weeks as it can take that long for the pregnancy hormones to settle down. so I guess that doing HPTs is not the best for you and in any case what you need to see is a rise in your hormone level which only a blood test can tell you. I have also read on here that the HPTs are so sensitive they are designed to pick up the lower levels of hormones in early pregnancy. as the pregnancy progresses, once the hormones get to a certain level there is too much HCG and the test doesnt know what to do and registers negative, even though its a positive. so i think either way it might cause you more heartache to continue with them. could you get your clinic to do a blood test and then another after 48hrs to see if HCG is rising?

sending lots of love and hugs to you both

Nicxx


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Nic,

Thanks for the reply, I rang my clinic and told them that the bleeding is not stopping the nurse said that as they did a scan on Tuesday and I was bleeding then and the heartbeat was also there is a good sign and the doctor could not see where the bleeding was coming from but he was sure the little one was fine. She told me to wait till Monday and if the bleeding does not stop book in for a u/s.

She also reassured me that bleeding is common in early pregnancy and as in my u/s on Tuesday showed a heartbeat is a positive thing so now I just have to wait till Monday.

I know nothing can be said or done just need to wait :-(


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Lisa

this is exactly what happened to my friend. she had really bad bleeding (to the point where she was certain she had miscarried) over about 2 weeks but every time she had a scan there was the little heartbeat fluttering away.  there was no obvious cause for the bleeding and eventally they realised she was 'miscarrying' the other embie. the bleeding did stop eventually and like I said she has had a healthy baby. 

keep thinking about what the clinic have said, its still good news at the moment!

nicxx


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Nic,

That really helps I don't have no cramps or pain just bleeding which is getting dark red now, just hoping it goes away maybe it is the second embryo as the clinic could only see one heartbeat.

Am on bed rest until the next scan I heard drinking plenty of water helps is that true? And any advice on what kind of food is best to eat? Just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

My bleeding just started very heavy again with big blood clots too, really trying not to panic but can't help it.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Lisa, sorry to butt in but I really think you should go to your local EPU in the am as they will scan you and put your mind at rest.

My test was still positive for 3 weeks after m/c and I was only 5 weeks but there are many reasons for bleeding in pregnancy so please try to stay positive.

Big    and hope you wee one is snuggling in tight xx


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you for the reply, I am going to wait till the morning and if its still the same I will ring the clinic and ask them for a u/s for tomorrow lets see.

And once again that you and I have learnt the most you can do is hope as I already have a beautiful daughter and that was a natural pregnancy after that me and my hubby tried for many years but was not meant to be. Just need to keep hoping.


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Lisa,

I know how you feel the bleeding just drive you insane.  As everyone is saying at least you saw a heartbeat, and pray that all this blood is possibly coming from the other embryo.  Even if it's sad that the other didn't make it, we want this baby to be ok.

I agree with Nic, the best way is doing blood test every 48 hours so they can see if yr hormone are rising, also check yr progesterone levels.  I did two pregnancy tests on Wednesday before going for my last scan and bloods.

First response had two strong lines that appeared really quick the week before. That day was a faint line.  Clear Blue was 3+ weeks and went to 2-3 weeks, so I knew before I got blood results that there was something wrong.  Blood confirmed levels dropped from 1800 to 200.  This is to give you an indication.

With the heartbeat there you still must remain positive.  Go for another scan and I pray to God that everything is going to be fine.

Please let us know.  I know what you mean about the money.  We won't be able to do another cycle till end of the year.  We need to save some money now, pay some debts and hopefully buy November we will have 11,000 saved up.  The only think that worries me is the clock ticking.  I will be 37 next month and with all the problems I have I don't think time is on my site.  

Take care x


----------



## Lisataylor (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Frankie,

The bleeding is not that heavy today, I rang the clinic and asked for a scan they said they will ring me back and fit me in on Monday so just taking it easy and hoping I did a pregnancy test and it showed 3+ weeks so I  taking that positive.

Now will just have to wait till Monday.


----------

